
Disney sued in race row: Axed IT workers claim jobs went to H-1B hires - protomyth
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/12/14/outsourced_disney_it_workers_sue/
======
protomyth
actual filing:
[https://regmedia.co.uk/2016/12/13/disney.pdf](https://regmedia.co.uk/2016/12/13/disney.pdf)

